
Free Software network services and web apps that can be hosted locally - artsandsci
https://github.com/duyetdev/awesome-selfhosted
======
lioeters
Original repo: [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

